# 211 video/audio way out of sync



## DishDiggler (Feb 15, 2006)

Hello all, are any of you having video audio issues? The video is lagging behind the audio by at least 2-3 seconds. It seems to happen when the program changes to a commercial then it stays that way. When I change the channel it goes back to normal . My 211 has never done this before. This just started happening tuesday morning(I know it was fine sunday, I didnt watch it monday.) Just wondering if anyone else has seen this. I also noticed some jumpy video when this is happening.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Have not noticed it on my 211. Do a hard reboot.


----------



## chrisc16 (Jan 8, 2004)

I too have seen this, when trying to watch The Daily Show on Comedy Central on Monday night. I haven't seen it since though, but I haven't watched much tv.

How do you do a hard reboot? Unplug the receiver?

-Chris


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Probably a source problem. Not every anamoly is a bug in your box.


----------



## DishDiggler (Feb 15, 2006)

Yeah, I think Dish might be having some issues. I have noticed it the most on the ESPN HD channels along with the jumpy video someone else mentioned in another thread I beleive.


----------

